
Students Protest GMO Banana - stillsut
http://www.wsj.com/articles/anti-gmo-students-bruise-a-superbanana-1457998345
======
xbmcuser
Many protest GMO foods with unscientific thought that GMO foods will mutate
and harm people. Where as humans have been modifying food for thousands of
years these are mostly a shortcut to achieve what was going to be done over
decades.My reason for opposing GMO foods is patents. I don't think anyone
should be able to block someone from growing food with patents.

------
stillsut
as always with WSJ, clear all wsj cookies and search for the article title on
google in incogntio mode

